# Havanese Alarm Clocks



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Let's have photos of "Time to go to bed" and "Time to get up", or "Time to eat", or whatever. Below is Tux wanting everyone to come to the bedroom (where he is), and in the morning with his silent "plea" for us to get up. His timing is like clockwork.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Tux is so gorgeous! OMG that little face is irresistible! My Apollo used to be like that too, his internal clock was precision Swiss. His was also a silent plea, he was so subtle. He'd give you a dirty look if you kept the bedside light on past 11pm. He always hated it when my husband traveled because he is the predictable one, my sleep and eating patterns are erratic lol. We miss him like crazy. 

Enjoy every minute of your delicious Tux reminding you what is important in life...Food and Sleep!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

But who could resist that sweet little face? Time to get up!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Tux is adorable!!!!! Rudy does something similar. I'll try to catch him in the act and take a picture.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

That is the cutest alarm clock I've ever seen LOL I wish Chi-Chi were that subtle. If she's ready to go to bed before we are, she'll come to me with a couple of sassy barks and then run to her crate to wait for her nite nite cookie. At 5am SHARP she will start with a soft whimper. If no one moves to let her out the crate after a minute of that, the barking starts! I will try to get pics tonight.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I can't wait to see all of your pics. Our dogs definitely rule the roost don't they? I forgot to mention that the one faulty area in our "alarm system" is the bath time alert. That one never seems to work!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

Tux is so stinkin' cute! I am partial to a white and black pup though. :smile2:


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thank you. I can see why you might be partial. LOL The Magnadoodle is quite an impressive pup herself!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Wake up and fix my hair!*

So, is it sunny or rainy?


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Marni said:


> So, is it sunny or rainy?


Oh that is a HOOT! That is so typical. Tux hates the rain!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

What a cutie!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

My havanese alarms take turns. Sassy walks on top of me with a toy and sings "roo-roo" at me until I get up. Raffy will sit on the floor and whine at me until I roll over. And then I get kisses... all the kisses. :cheer2: My husband usually gets up before me and tries to let me sleep in, but he can't stop them from their routine of waking mom up.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

"It's time for dinner. I'll just wait right here so no one forgets to feed me." -- Max


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Cbelknap said:


> "It's time for dinner. I'll just wait right here so no one forgets to feed me." -- Max


I just love these! Hope there are more photos coming. They are smart little buggars aren't they?


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Bedtime*

But the slate floor is soooo cool.


----------

